# Amazing!



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Talk about amazing! Several hours during the night all I could think about was how many people actually serve God through their church. Every morning I drink my coffee and log-in to my email where I receive the Daily Sportsmen's Devotional. Each day there are different authors and different topics discussed. This morning was one that was actually on my heart.
If you don't already subscribe to Daily Sportsmen's Devotional, it's free. There is a link on the bottom to sign up. Its just another way to get God's word on a daily basis.








A Daily Study of God's Word for Christian Sportsmen April 17, 2009 















*Today's Photograph.... My Grandson's Unforgettable Day (Tom L) *
*Bible Study Verse*
II Timothy 2:15 
Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a workman who does not need to be ashamed and who correctly handles the word of truth. (NIV)

*Thoughts*
While visiting my son in Florida, we went surf fishing along the gulf coast. Occasionally, we would catch whiting, pompano, redfish, blues, and Spanish mackerel. One day a stranger approached and visited for at least an hour. Before he left, Dave, a christian with the gift of hospitality, invited us to go fishing in his boat. Our trip turned out to be a great experience. We caught about 75 sand trout and a few black drum along the rubble of a hurricane damaged bridge. When the pelicans noticed all the fish that were being caught, they tried to join us for a free lunch. They actually surrounded the boat and you had to be protective when you pulled the fish out of the water. Between catching fish, observing the pelicans, and assisting in driving the boat, my grandson had an unforgettable day. (Tom L)
*Action Point*
In Matthew 9:37 Jesus says, "The harvest is plentiful but the workers are few." (NIV) Attracting the pelicans to our harvest illustrated a good point about attracting workers for Christ.

Marion Jacobsen, in the book, _Saints and Snobs_, writes strong but true words: "If any group Christians who claim to believe and practice all God has said in His Book will face up to their personal responsibility within the family of Christ, and to the real needs of Christians around them, their church will impress its community with its shinning goodness of God's love- to them and among them. Such a transformation would do more to ATTRACT others to Jesus Christ than to any house to house canvass, evangelistic campaign, or new church facility. People are hungry for acceptance, love, and friends and unless they find them in the church they might not stay there long enough to become personally related to Jesus Christ. People are not persuaded, they're ATTRACTED. We must be able to communicate far more by what we are than what we say." 
​*
*















*Sportsmen's Tip of the Day*
Before buying live bait to use when jig fishing, try some of the Berkley Gulp baits. They work great, last a long time, and you don't have to rebait as often.


















We share your passion for God and the Outdoors [email protected] 
Sportsmen's Devotional Web Site 
Sign Up 
*Forward email*

 This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected].
Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.

Sportsmen's Devotional | PO Box 995 | Humboldt | AZ | 86329


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks kodman


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Do the same thing every morning Kodman1. Then I come over here for the daily manna!


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

My morning consist of hitting the snooze button 4 x and then reluctantly getting up and stumbling through the house and turning on the coffee pot and sitting down to fire up the computer and read my emails.A couple of months ago I was feeling very low both health wise and spiritually.so ,as I was waiting for my computer to boot up I looked up with closed eyes and prayed for strength and peace to face the day and then I proceeded to read my daily devotionals which consist of sportsmens devotional and the upper room . Low and behold the sportsmens devotional scriptural reading for the day was from Psalms and said if my people will call on me I will give them peace and strength.A meer coincidence ? I think not ,I believe it was an answer to prayer!Since that morning I have gone to a new Dr. and am on some new meds and have lost almost 50 lbs and have gained about 30% more strength and I and my wife have started to visit around to find a new church to attend have found a couple of new churches that we are thinking of changing our memership to.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Its so cool when God gives you an answer or scripture like that when you least expect it. Its even cooler when you recognize it. I am sure that He has given me the answers I was looking for only to not recognize them. Sometimes I have to be hit in the head to get it.


----------

